# Stick insects



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm getting some stick insect nymphs soon. I need to know what to feed them. Not sure about the species except that they can get up to four inches long. I know they are herbivores but I don't know how specific their diet is. The description I have been giving is a tanish color and that they get to like 4 inches. Once I get them I'll get pics and do more research myself but I still want to know if I can get any general info before they arrived. Sorry about the lack of detail but I'm getting them from someone who would just feed them to their fish anyway.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 5, 2006)

Feed 'em blackberry leaves and mist them every day...thats about all there is to it.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 5, 2006)

Has to be blackberries? I think I have access to some but am not entirely sure and would like to know if anything else will work. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## nickyp0 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have fed mine on rassberry, rose,and oak leaves, but some types can only eat one type of leaves.


----------



## Ian (Feb 5, 2006)

It really depends what species it is. The PSG have a downloadable species list, giving information on what food types each species require.

Plants species include bramble, ivy, raspberry, oak, hawthorn, rhodedendron, eucaltyptus, rose, fern, and many others.

Depending on what species it is, depends on what food types they can eat...ivy in particular can be pretty nasty for some.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 5, 2006)

Well based on description my best guess is northern walkingstick. I am, however, getting some pics of the adult and nymphs so I'll post those when I can to get species varification to make my research easier. Thanks for helping guys.


----------

